# Amount of wood shakes in a 30 yard dumpster



## KFilotto (Dec 10, 2021)

We are bidding a 370sq 3/4" heavy wood shake tear off project. Does anyone have a rule of thumb of how many squares of shakes you can fit into a 30 yard dumpster? They do not pack very well, but does 12-15sq per dumpster seem accurate?


----------



## RooferE (Jan 10, 2022)

Seems accurate for wood shake roof, but each job is different. When we do them we use a dump trailer and extend the walls of the trailer higher with plywood to fit more shakes. If you live somewhere where its legal to burn them that would be a good option to save money. Just make sure the cedar hasn't been painted or treated in anyway.


----------

